# Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 18, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/02/canon-the-eos-1d-x-dominate-the-world-press-photo-list/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/02/canon-the-eos-1d-x-dominate-the-world-press-photo-list/">Tweet</a></div>
<p>Have you ever wondered which cameras are used the most by the press? The graphic below sheds some light on which cameras are used the most by press photographers for the World Press Photo 2014 awards.</p>
<p>Canon is the dominant manufacturer, with the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EOS-1D X</a>, <a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?icep_ff3=2&pub=5574981434&toolid=10001&campid=5337186548&customid=&icep_item=321322736815&ipn=psmain&icep_vectorid=229466&kwid=902099&mtid=824&kw=lg" target="_blank">EOS 5D Mark III</a> and EOS 5D Mark II leading the way for Canon.</p>
<p>Overall, Canon cameras are used for 58% of the images, with Nikon trailing at 28%.</p>
<div id="attachment_15903" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/WPP14_CAM.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-15903" alt="Cameras used for the World Press 2014 Awards" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/WPP14_CAM-575x535.jpg" width="575" height="535" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Cameras used for the World Press 2014 Awards | Click for Larger</p></div>
<p>via [<a href="http://hastalosmegapixeles.com/" target="_blank">Hasta</a>] & [<a href="http://www.thephoblographer.com/2014/02/18/canon-1d-x-dominates-world-press-photo-2014-list/" target="_blank">TPB</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

OK, two surprises ... Leica and a Canon EOS 1100D ... ???


----------



## David Hull (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

I wonder what the story is from the Olympics? I see a lot of White lenses there it appears to be more than half but there are quite a few black ones as well.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

The Canon/Nikon ratio is about as expected, but it is a bit of a surprise to find Leica ahead of Sony.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

Yeah, the T3 is amusing. 

Also interesting that combined, the 5Ds outnumber the 1Ds. Looks like "Sin Datos" is crushing it though. Where can I get one of those?


----------



## cliffwang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

How about year 2013? Dose Canon have higher percentage than last year?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

But…but…the D800 has more DR…and more MP… Why can't these top photographers understand how bloody important those two factors are in making better images?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

:


----------



## unfocused (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



neuroanatomist said:


> But…but…the D800 has more DR…and more MP… Why can't these top photographers understand how bloody important those two factors are in making better images?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> :



Maybe because dynamic range and megapixels don't really matter when you are shooting pictures that will be seen either at 150 LPI or 72 DPI?


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



unfocused said:


> Looks like "*Sin Datos*" is crushing it though. Where can I get one of those?



Fujifilm and Ilford ...


----------



## Gorku (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

...and 2 per cent still shoot film :


----------



## iowapipe (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



David Hull said:


> I wonder what the story is from the Olympics? I see a lot of White lenses there it appears to be more than half but there are quite a few black ones as well.



Check out this article. Talks about Getty and AP and what they use. (AP is entirely Canon, Getty is a mix of Nikon and Canon)

http://gizmodo.com/the-inside-story-of-how-olympic-photographers-capture-s-1521746623


----------



## bchernicoff (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

43 cameras is not a large sample size. Also the 13 unknown cameras don't appear in the % chart and therefore skew all the results.


----------



## slclick (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



Sella174 said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like "*Sin Datos*" is crushing it though. Where can I get one of those?
> ...




ahhh, too late for a good sin datos joke! 

black gaffers tape, white gel marker 'Sin Datos'


----------



## Viggo (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



unfocused said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > But…but…the D800 has more DR…and more MP… Why can't these top photographers understand how bloody important those two factors are in making better images?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> ...



To quote Dr.Phil: "oh come on.. I mean, come on"


----------



## hiplnsdrftr (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

probably part of the reason Canon doesn't care about mirrorless or innovation in general.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



hiplnsdrftr said:


> ...Canon doesn't care about mirrorless or *innovation in general*.



Yeah, because close to 25,000 patents issued over the past 10 years really show how little Canon cares about innovation.


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



neuroanatomist said:


> But…but…the D800 has more DR…and more MP… Why can't these top photographers understand how bloody important those two factors are in making better images?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> :



lol - I was waiting for that ;D


----------



## Rick (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

A statistically meaningful sample, this is not. Throwing out the third world constituency, a real sampling might prove the 1D X to be even more dominant than these numbers imply.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



Viggo said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



What's your point? These are press photographers. They are shooting for publication – newspapers, internet news sites and some magazines. Pixel peeping at 100% or more for dynamic range, shadow detail etc. takes a lower priority than getting the shot.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



unfocused said:


> What's your point? These are press photographers. They are shooting for publication – newspapers, internet news sites and some magazines. Pixel peeping at 100% or more for dynamic range, shadow detail etc. takes a lower priority than getting the shot.



So your conclusion is that the D800 is not a good choice when "getting the shot" is important? ;D


----------



## TrabimanUK (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

1100D? Really?


----------



## Viggo (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



neuroanatomist said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > What's your point? These are press photographers. They are shooting for publication – newspapers, internet news sites and some magazines. Pixel peeping at 100% or more for dynamic range, shadow detail etc. takes a lower priority than getting the shot.
> ...



..that and the 1dx is basically a pompous web cam.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



TrabimanUK said:


> 1100D? Really?



OK, it's a small sample, but I'm not surprised the 1100D sneaked one in. 'Pro' doesn't mean you can afford all the 'best' gear; pros make their living by photography, not to spend their living on photography. And the 1100D can do pretty much all the others can do. Same reason high percentage of 5D IIs and D700s.

Also, dynamic range not required at 72 dpi ? Press photogs often need to get the images wired real quick, no time for pp so they need DR as much, or even more than the next guy. One thing you can be pretty sure of: these guys aren't lifting shadows by absurd levels in order to try and find FPN. 

Not good figures for Nikon though.


----------



## neal1029 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

I certainly don"t care about the D800 and its 36MP's and high DR. The Olympics are about speed with camera you got in hand. 1Dx's dominate cause they perform.


----------



## kurtj29 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

Reuters Full Focus best of 2013 was even more lopsided to Canon: A collection of the years's best 93 pictures.

http://blogs.reuters.com/fullfocus/2013/12/01/best-photos-of-the-year-2013/#a=2

80% of the pictures within the collection were taken with Canon cameras. The Canon 5D Mk3 and the Canon 1DX were the most popular each with 27 photos in the top 93. (29% each, 58% together) The Canon 1DMkIV had 11. What totally blew me away was that Nikon as a camera was only used for 11 pictures in the collection of the top 93. 

Here is the full list by camera manufacturer and model: 

1. Canon 5D Mark III 27 pictures
2. Canon EOS 1DX 27 pictures
3. Canon EOS 1D Mark IV 11 pictures.
4. Canon 5D Mark II 7 pictures
5. Canon EOS 1D Mark IIII 3 pictures

6. Camera with two photos in the collection:
a. Canon 7D 
b. Nikon D3s 
c. Nikon D4 
d. Nikon D300S 
e. Nikon D3 

7 . Cameras with one photo in the collection:
Canon EOS 1D Mark II.
Canon EOS 1D Mark II N
Canon EOS rebel T3
Nikon D7000
Nikon D700
Nikon D3100
iPhone
GoPro Hero II

http://kurtklimisch.blogspot.com/2014/01/examination-for-reuters-fullfocus-2013.html


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



kurtj29 said:


> Reuters Full Focus best of 2013 was even more lopsided to Canon: A collection of the years's best 93 pictures.
> 
> 7 . Cameras with one photo in the collection:
> Canon EOS rebel T3



OK, some "pro" out there is definitely using an EOS 1100D ... Canon needs to find him/her and do something about it ASAP, because having "pros" using entry-level gear is NOT good for marketing and will severely hurt sales of the EOS 1DX.


----------



## Goldingd (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

SIN DATOS, Translation = No Data. (Googled it)


----------



## Goldingd (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

DATA SIZE; As stated in the article this represents "cameras are used the most by press photographers for the World Press Photo 2014 awards". So yes this is a small data set consisting of just those possible World Press Photo award candidates. So does this really reflect a good data set? Heck, 13 of the data points (13 of 56) represents nada.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

I thought, "Canon is lack of innovation" ;D

You gotta love the BIG WHITES


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

Interesting! 

The stats are fitting quite well to the statement inside the "Getty Images" at Sochi aticle posted by Northstar.
"We have about 20-25 per cent of our guys on the sports side here using Nikon."
See here:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19509.msg367020#msg367020


----------



## unfocused (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



neuroanatomist said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > What's your point? These are press photographers. They are shooting for publication – newspapers, internet news sites and some magazines. Pixel peeping at 100% or more for dynamic range, shadow detail etc. takes a lower priority than getting the shot.
> ...



Hah! I know you're just kidding. But, my point is that I doubt too many press photographers pick the D800 because of it's megapixels. Also, from the data, it doesn't look like that many Nikon users have switched to the D800 anyway. Said this dozens of times: there is a reason why both companies' flagships are not high megapixel bodies.


----------



## Azathoth (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

1100D pwns! Love my camera. 8)


----------



## m (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

I take these statistics with a grain of salt as Canon is one major sponsor.
Didn't expect so many leicas.

However, from now on, whenever I count 8 1DX cameras in the hands of photographers at a press event, I'll expect to see that one bold guy with a Mamiya 7 to show up next to them. ;D


----------



## Frage (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

How relevant could be the fact that Canon is the main sponsor of the World Press Photo 2014?


----------



## RomainF (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

These numbers are irrelevant because we don't know the original number of photographers. Not because Canon is one sponsor : they wouldn't give fake numbers anyway…

One thing you have to get is that press photographers doesn't all use a pair of 1Dx, a 24-70 II and a 300mm 2.8 II. Salaried ones, working for the major agencies (AFP ; Reuters ; AP) are the ones who use the best gear because they don'y have to pay for it. For any other press photographer, they are standing alone with their shitty sales report and they have to deal with that money to pay for their living and their cameras.
Their is not that much 1Dx in the everyday press context. The 5D3 is the most used Canon body. There are some 5D2 and a lot of 1D4 and 1D3. Except for the ones who don't pay it, their is a very few 1Dx. The Dx is so much expensive and a lot of works require the silent shutter of the 5D3. That's why it is the most used camera : expensive but not that much ; great AF ; good ISO and silent shutter. These are what a press photog really need.

You know that the news economic model collapses more and more every day that passes. Being a press photog is, nowadays, a mostly precarious situation. You simply don't have enough money to buy the version II of lenses and flagship body if you want to pay your rent and your food. You buy a good camera, keep it for two or three years (minus one if there is a presidential election in the year) and broke it after 250.000 / 300.000 pics. That's why you change it. Not because you want the trendy last camera that has a "better DR". No one ever talks, no one even ever think about DR. DR is only good enough for the forums and "experts" chatting.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



RomainF said:


> These numbers are irrelevant because we don't know the original number of photographers. Not because Canon is one sponsor : they wouldn't give fake numbers anyway…
> 
> One thing you have to get is that press photographers doesn't all use a pair of 1Dx, a 24-70 II and a 300mm 2.8 II. Salaried ones, working for the major agencies (AFP ; Reuters ; AP) are the ones who use the best gear because they don'y have to pay for it. For any other press photographer, they are standing alone with their shitty sales report and they have to deal with that money to pay for their living and their cameras.
> Their is not that much 1Dx in the everyday press context. The 5D3 is the most used Canon body. There are some 5D2 and a lot of 1D4 and 1D3. Except for the ones who don't pay it, their is a very few 1Dx. The Dx is so much expensive and a lot of works require the silent shutter of the 5D3. That's why it is the most used camera : expensive but not that much ; great AF ; good ISO and silent shutter. These are what a press photog really need.
> ...



I am press/media. What you say is wrong and right. One year ago there is not many 1DX in the field. Now there are. I rarely see Canon 5D as I shoot action.


----------



## Etienne (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

It may be irrational, and fan-boyish, but I take a certain pride in owning a 5DIII seeing these results. It's encouraging to see that Canon cameras are getting the lions share of top results. It boosts my confidence in my choice to stay with Canon as well.


----------



## Woody (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



bchernicoff said:


> 43 cameras is not a large sample size. Also the 13 unknown cameras don't appear in the % chart and therefore skew all the results.



+1


----------



## christianronnel (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



kurtj29 said:


> Reuters Full Focus best of 2013 was even more lopsided to Canon: A collection of the years's best 93 pictures.
> 
> http://blogs.reuters.com/fullfocus/2013/12/01/best-photos-of-the-year-2013/#a=2
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing. The image with the mother giving birth is the one that will stay with me for days.

I don't care much which camera model they are using. What's interesting is the dominant number of images shot with a 70-200 and 16-35. I expected the 70-200 but I was surprised with how many images there are either shot with 16-35 or 24mm prime. If the 16-35 lens is popular with press photographers as well as landscape photographer one would think that a 14-24 lens would be one of Canon's top priorities. Or am I looking at it the wrong way, is it because it's so popular that they don't think it needs a replacement?


----------



## MichaelHodges (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



neuroanatomist said:


> But…but…the D800 has more DR…and more MP… Why can't these top photographers understand how bloody important those two factors are in making better images?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> :



I'm sure a photographer was using similar sarcasm back in 1977:

"But…but…the Konica C35 has autofocus!… Why can't these top photographers understand how bloody important that is in making better images?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?"



Or in 1975:

"Darn that Steven Sasson and his Fairchild 100×100 pixel CCD! We have plenty of great cameras now. See how many journalists are using film?"


It's very easy to downplay technological advances in the guise of brand loyalty. But in the end, it just doesn't make much sense.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



MichaelHodges said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > But…but…the D800 has more DR…and more MP… Why can't these top photographers understand how bloody important those two factors are in making better images?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> ...



So an increase in resolution which is severely blunted by many common lenses or a 2-stop increase in already quite good DR are as paradigm-shifting as automatic focus or digital image sensors? Is that _really_ your argument here?? Sad. :


----------



## MichaelHodges (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

Improvements are improvements. Each works towards the ultimate imaging device. As long as we're all alive, it always will.

Downplaying improvements because they aren't happening with the brand you've exchanged vows with just doesn't make any sense. It's a reactionary stance, with little footing in logic or science.


----------



## zlatko (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



David Hull said:


> I wonder what the story is from the Olympics? I see a lot of White lenses there it appears to be more than half but there are quite a few black ones as well.


If I were shooting action at the Olympics, the 1DX would be my first choice. 

For one brand to get 58% is remarkable considering the diverse styles and subjects represented in the World Press Photo awards.


----------



## zlatko (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



MichaelHodges said:


> Improvements are improvements. Each works towards the ultimate imaging device. As long as we're all alive, it always will.
> 
> Downplaying improvements because they aren't happening with the brand you've exchanged vows with just doesn't make any sense. It's a reactionary stance, with little footing in logic or science.



Not all improvements help every photographer. Photographers can rationally downplay improvements that don't actually make a difference to their work, while favoring improvements that do. And something that is an improvement for one photographer's work may prove to be a detriment for another photographer's work.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



zlatko said:


> MichaelHodges said:
> 
> 
> > Improvements are improvements. Each works towards the ultimate imaging device. As long as we're all alive, it always will.
> ...



Well said.

There is nothing that can improve the 1dx for me. I could be stupid and say a 100% accurate AF that is connected to my brain and ALWAYS focus where I think focus should be, but let's face it, that's a few years off still. I can't imagine not getting great images in any situation with the 1dx, better than any other camera. Tripod mounted or crawling in the mud or jumping a plane or anything else. I only bought the 1d3, 1d4 and 5d3 to upgrade what I didn't felt 100% happy with, not because I wanted the newest. With the 1dx I feel no need to buy anything else. It's some famous last words, I know. But it just works...


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



zlatko said:


> Not all improvements help every photographer. Photographers can rationally downplay improvements that don't actually make a difference to their work, while favoring improvements that do. And something that is an improvement for one photographer's work may prove to be a detriment for another photographer's work.



Yes.

I am further adding that it would make more sense to have more camera models at the top and just one at the bottom.


----------



## Woody (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



MichaelHodges said:


> I'm sure a photographer was using similar sarcasm back in 1977:
> "But…but…the Konica C35 has autofocus!… Why can't these top photographers understand how bloody important that is in making better images?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?"



Autofocus was a disruptive technology and Canon and Nikon responded very QUICKLY to it. From http://www.dslrbodies.com/newsviews/can-you-trust-the-camera.html:

"The disruption came with Minolta and autofocus in the mid-80's. Nikon had been experimenting with a different form of autofocus, but once the Maxxum 7000 was introduced and took off, Canon and Nikon were both fairly quick to respond. Minolta was waylaid by a patent suit on the focus system itself, eventually found guilty, and on the hook for a US$128m settlement (in 1991, that was a large amount of money). Basically, Minolta got distracted by legal issues and Canon and Nikon took advantage. By the mid-90's, Canon and Nikon were a clear duopoly, with both broad, competent camera offerings and a huge array of lenses (apps)."

Current Sony sensor dynamic range and pixel count are FAR FROM being disruptive. It's just a tiny evolutionary step.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

Interesting ... people are getting excited over stats from less than 60 camera users and coming to the conclusion that one camera is better than an another?


----------



## Azathoth (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

http://kurtklimisch.blogspot.pt/2014/01/examination-for-reuters-fullfocus-2013.html

It's interesting to read data like this, but these "conclusions" are just moronic.



> If you want to take a Reuters Best Photo this is what you need: A Full Frame Camera - with a 16-35 lens, shooting at f/2.8 or f/8 set your ISO at 400 with a single person as your subject, the content should be shocking in some way but a funny picture may also work.



:

And btw this guy fails at math.



> Other than Canon… *Nikon*, iPhone and GoPro were represented with on picture each.



???

2 (D3s) +2 (D4) + 2 (D300S) + 2 (D3) +1 (D7000) +1(D700) + 1 (D3100) = 11 Nikon photos


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



Azathoth said:


> ... the content should be shocking in some way but a funny picture may also work.



Would poking a clown with a cattle-prod work?


----------



## RomainF (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



expatinasia said:


> RomainF said:
> 
> 
> > These numbers are irrelevant because we don't know the original number of photographers. Not because Canon is one sponsor : they wouldn't give fake numbers anyway…
> ...



If I have taken the liberty to write these statements that's because i'm press too. I work about everyday at the presidency and ministries. I stand by my remarks. In the "news" world, 1Dx are a minority. I can see as many Leicas as Dx. 

Going on the sports side, yeah, sure, I notice more 1Dx than 5D too.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



RomainF said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > RomainF said:
> ...



Because Leica is the cheap alternative to a 1dx? :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



MichaelHodges said:


> Improvements are improvements. Each works towards the ultimate imaging device. As long as we're all alive, it always will.
> 
> Downplaying improvements because they aren't happening with the brand you've exchanged vows with just doesn't make any sense. It's a reactionary stance, with little footing in logic or science.



Are alll improvememts of equal significance? By your logic the identification of the 13th and 14th genes that subserve a particular cellular function carries the same scientific weight as the discovery of DNA as the primary heritable genetic material or the elucidation of the structure of DNA. Inflating the importance of a particular incremental improvement to the level of a paradigm-shifting technological advance is not rational. 

Can you honestly say you believe that going from 11 to 13 stops of DR or adding MP that many lenses cannot fully take advantage of rise to the level of importance to and impact upon the field of photography as autofocus or the shift from film to digital? If not, then your response to my sarcasm was absolutely 'reactionary, with little footing in logic or science.'


----------



## RomainF (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



Viggo said:


> RomainF said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



You can keep your sarcastic smiley : it is not an "alternative" at all, but it is a *lot* cheaper for sure. Try to get out of your Canon DSLR exclusive world to have a look on the Leica side. M8 sell actually for about 1000€ and M9 for 2500€. When the 5D3 is about 3300€ with a grip. Regular lenses are, as Canon primes, about 1000€. 
Because of the lack of AF, you'll see a very few Leica. And, the song remains the same : there are as many Leicas above the colleagues than Dx. One is too hard to use every day and the other is way too expensive.

You're all talking about "press photogs" like it is an ideal and enviable status. It just ain't what you're thinking it is.


----------



## Azathoth (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

And here is the photo taken by the 1100d (T3):
http://www.worldpressphoto.org/awards/2014/contemporary-issues/christopher-vanegas?gallery=1125526


----------



## christianronnel (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



neuroanatomist said:


> MichaelHodges said:
> 
> 
> > Improvements are improvements. Each works towards the ultimate imaging device. As long as we're all alive, it always will.
> ...



I mostly agree with you that some advances in science and technology were paradigm-shifting. However, incremental improvements are what allowed for those revolutionary discoveries. Such that incremental advances in crystallography is what solved the structure of the DNA as Watson and Crick's original model was completely wrong. Same goes for small improvements in enzymology that allowed the development of polymerase chain reaction and cheaper and faster DNA sequencing.

Creating higher density sensors warranted for much better lenses, otherwise we'd still be using Canon glass from the 90s instead of being excited what Sigma will release next. Improving the dynamic range 2 stops helps when you're making large prints since the DR of paper/printers is already limited. Going from 3 FPS on 5D2 to 6 FPS on 5D3 is night and day without factoring the other improvements. Those seem like small improvements on paper but significant in actual use. So yes, all improvements are significant. Compounded knowledge has a snowball effect.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



RomainF said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > RomainF said:
> ...



No, I'll think I'll leave it there, over here an M (240) is the same price as the 1dx and the Summilux lenses are at least twice the price over the L equiv. and if you want a 24 f1.4 Summi it's also the same price as the 1dx, FOUR times the 24 L II , so I stand by my previous statement.


----------



## christianronnel (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



Azathoth said:


> And here is the photo taken by the 1100d (T3):
> http://www.worldpressphoto.org/awards/2014/contemporary-issues/christopher-vanegas?gallery=1125526



I live near the US/Mexico border. In that part of the world, you wouldn't want to be walking around looking smug with your "pro" gear.


----------



## Etienne (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



Rienzphotoz said:


> Interesting ... people are getting excited over stats from less than 60 camera users and coming to the conclusion that one camera is better than an another?



These are the winning photographs out of many thousands, perhaps many millions of photographs.
It is revealing what the photographers are using, and what gear was used to get the one in a million shot.
Yes, it is significant, even though not scientific


----------



## Etienne (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



christianronnel said:


> kurtj29 said:
> 
> 
> > Reuters Full Focus best of 2013 was even more lopsided to Canon: A collection of the years's best 93 pictures.
> ...



I have noticed that the majority of winning journalism photographs are taken with wide angle/ ultra wide lenses.

Wide angle offers a dramatic perspective and lets the photographer capture both subject and context while being up close and personal. The drama and the sense of "being there" is most compelling with an ultrawide lens. 

A journalist needs to be up close and personal to get the story in the first place, so a lens like the 16-35 is ideal.


----------



## RomainF (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



Viggo said:


> RomainF said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



Do you realize your post makes no sense ?
- 1Dx is so expensive, i see as much 1Dx as Leicas 
- That's a stupid comparison because Leica is more expensive 
- That's wrong, Leica may be so much cheaper than a 1Dx 
- Huhu, i tell you that Leica will ever be more expensive. Let's get an exemple : if you buy the most expensive stuff from the most expensive brand of the world you get a more expensive Leica combo than a 1Dx and a Canon lens

If you're talking about the Lux lenses, you probably know about the Cron ? And what about the Summarit ? Then…what about your previous statement…? Thank you.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



RomainF said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > RomainF said:
> ...



And you said the M8 is cheaper, well, the 5d2 is even cheaper and still full frame. You can't compare an old 1.3 crop against a flagship like the 1dx. My brother is a Leica guy so I know a thing or two about them. Enough to say buying a whole system and with the top body and fast lenses it is more expensive, and that's not even considering what you get for your money. My brother owns the Nocti 0.95, and don't tell I said this, but for $13300 it must be the worst overpriced piece of [email protected] ever...


----------



## MichaelHodges (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



neuroanatomist said:


> Are alll improvememts of equal significance?




Now you're engaging in a logical fallacy.




> Can you honestly say you believe that going from 11 to 13 stops of DR or adding MP that many lenses cannot fully take advantage of rise to the level of importance to and impact upon the field of photography as autofocus or the shift from film to digital? If not, then your response to my sarcasm was absolutely 'reactionary, with little footing in logic or science.'



Again, you employ a logical fallacy. That was never the question. 

My original comment was that it doesn't make much sense to downplay technological improvements out of brand loyalty. Whether the improvement is great or small has nothing to do with my original point.

If the 1DX and 5D III had the low ISO DR of the Sony sensors, we'd be celebrating, not vilifying.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



MichaelHodges said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Are alll improvememts of equal significance?
> ...



The point is that I celebrate the 1dx anyway and absolutely love it, it could have said Sony on it and I would have liked it just as much. If they update it with more DR, I couldn't care less. I have no use for it and it would make NO impact or difference in my shots. Nothing to do with being a fanboy. It's like if they added GPS inside, It makes no difference to me.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



MichaelHodges said:


> My original comment was that it doesn't make much sense to downplay technological improvements out of brand loyalty. Whether the improvement is great or small has nothing to do with my original point.



If you are attempting to have a logical debate, it helps to properly sequence your statements. 

No, your _original_ point in response to my offhanded remark was an analogy comparing the improvements in DR and resolution of the D800 to the development of camera autofocus systems and digital image sensors. In other words, you compared modest, incremental improvements to transformative changes in technology. That is a completely fallacious analogy. 

Now, if you're referring to your _second_ point, about downplaying technological improvements due to brand loyalty, I'll ask you to refrain from ascribing motives to my statements, that's presumptuous. I'm downplaying them because they're modest, incremental improvements. Are they beneficial? In some situations, certainly. Do they benefit the vast majority of photographers and the vast majority of shots they take, as is the case for AF and digital sensors? No. 

Frankly, most of what we see in the newest dSLRs today are modest, incremental improvements. The 1DX has the fastest frame rate of any full frame camera, but 12 fps is still only a modest, incremental improvement over the 9 fps of the D3s. The improved low light AF sensitivity of the 6D (-3 EV) is a modest, incremental improvement over its predecessors (and adds sensitivity in a range where either ISO is so high as to limit utility of the shot, or shutter speed is so long that you would have time to focus using live view with exposure simulation anyway).

Now, if you aggregate the incremental improvements across multiple updates, you often have what amount to significant improvements. Of course, that only applies within a given line – I'm still struggling to figure out what the improvements are, if any, between the new T5 and the soon to be four updates-old T2i. I do think dual pixel AF is a significant advance, though.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*

But the most popular camera in the world is the iPhone..... where are all the iPhone photos? I think the contest is rigged!


----------



## MichaelHodges (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



Viggo said:


> If they update it with more DR, I couldn't care less. I have no use for it and it would make NO impact or difference in my shots.



I'm not familiar with what you shoot, but let's say you were surprised by a thrilling subject, and your subject was backlit or accidentally underexposed due to speed/position. At this point, you would care a great deal about shadow recovery with minimal noise and banding.


----------



## MichaelHodges (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



neuroanatomist said:


> No, your _original_ point in response to my offhanded remark was an analogy comparing the improvements in DR and resolution of the D800 to the development of camera autofocus systems and digital image sensors. In other words, you compared modest, incremental improvements to transformative changes in technology. That is a completely fallacious analogy.




The amount of improvement is irrelevant to the comparison, as the analogy could easily be filled with any type of imaging improvement. I chose the subjects I did because they were informative and historical.




> Now, if you're referring to your _second_ point, about downplaying technological improvements due to brand loyalty, I'll ask you to refrain from ascribing motives to my statements, that's presumptuous. I'm downplaying them because they're modest, incremental improvements. Are they beneficial? In some situations, certainly. Do they benefit the vast majority of photographers and the vast majority of shots they take, as is the case for AF and digital sensors? No.



I'm not so sure they are "modest". I'd say there is a significant ability in the Sony sensors in terms of rescuing images that Canon lacks, just as Canon's implementation of IS into their telephotos allowed wildlife photogs to get shots tripod mounted off-brand shooters could not.

And who knows, maybe the Sony sensors will allow for the end of tacky light painting in landscapes. 

As far as the 1DX, it's an awesome camera, there's no reason to get defensive over it. There is no better camera for shooting action on this planet, period. It's just not the IQ leader.

And I vastly prefer Canon's colors, UI, handling and lens lineup, so it's not killing me as I wait for the sensor improvements. Are they "must haves" for me right now? No. But the improved DR is something I'm looking forward to.


----------



## christianronnel (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



MichaelHodges said:


> .... It's just not the IQ leader.



Just curious, based on that statement, if you put an image from a 1DX against the D800, would you be able tell which is which? Sure there are scientific methods of measuring IQ but do you actually see the differences may it be on print or on your monitor?



MichaelHodges said:


> I'm not familiar with what you shoot, but let's say you were surprised by a thrilling subject, and your subject was backlit or accidentally underexposed due to speed/position. At this point, you would care a great deal about shadow recovery with minimal noise and banding.



One would think that people who use a 1DX or 5D3 or D3s or D800 should not normally have that kind of issue. But just in case there are a bunch of money bags out there who chose these as beginner cameras, Canon has a solution. You can shoot 12FPS or 6FPS continuously at different exposure compensation. It's called auto-bracketing. Does that solve the DR problem?


----------



## dtaylor (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



MichaelHodges said:


> I'm not familiar with what you shoot, but let's say you were surprised by a thrilling subject, and your subject was backlit or accidentally underexposed due to speed/position. At this point, you would care a great deal about shadow recovery with minimal noise and banding.



I am absolutely sick of hearing about Sony sensors. They have a little more DR and a little more shadow recovery. They do not have so much more as to warrant the endless praise and discussion they receive, nor to justify the constant slamming of Canon's sensors.

The online "tests" which have caused all of this are quite obviously biased. Regardless of what is done with the Sony/Nikon files, the Canon files have all NR turned off in every "test" I've seen. I don't see noise or banding nearly as bad on an APS-C 7D that I see in the 5D3 in these online "tests". But then again, I'm not so stupid as to turn color NR off.

Even with Canon's APS-C sensors I routinely recover 2-3 stops of shadow detail with noise that is unobtrusive in a 16x20" print using ACR. If you can't do the same then you're doing it wrong.

Beyond that and both Canon and Sony sensors suffer from lack of tonality and fine detail. So I don't care much if you can push the Sony sensor +5 EV and see a little less color noise (given appropriate color NR settings) or a little less banding. I wouldn't use those shadows from either.

If Sony sensors were so dramatically better then the market share would not be so one sided between Canon and everyone else.


----------



## curtisnull (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*


There is nothing that can improve the 1dx for me. I could be stupid and say a 100% accurate AF that is connected to my brain and ALWAYS focus where I think focus should be, but let's face it, that's a few years off still. I can't imagine not getting great images in any situation with the 1dx, better than any other camera. Tripod mounted or crawling in the mud or jumping a plane or anything else. I only bought the 1d3, 1d4 and 5d3 to upgrade what I didn't felt 100% happy with, not because I wanted the newest. With the 1dx I feel no need to buy anything else. It's some famous last words, I know. But it just works...
[/quote]

Exactly. That's why the 1Dx is my go to camera.


----------



## zlatko (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



dtaylor said:


> MichaelHodges said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not familiar with what you shoot, but let's say you were surprised by a thrilling subject, and your subject was backlit or accidentally underexposed due to speed/position. At this point, you would care a great deal about shadow recovery with minimal noise and banding.
> ...



Well said. Photographers all over the world know that they can accidentally underexpose a shot. It happens. But they don't let that one factor — accidental underexposure — rule their camera choice. There are too many other factors that matter. Photographers know that Canon's current sensors won't stop them from winning World Press Photo or shooting the Olympics, etc. No doubt DR and about 100 other things can be improved, but sensors have matured to the point where they don't stop one from making a photo even under some pretty extreme conditions.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



MichaelHodges said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > No, your _original_ point in response to my offhanded remark was an analogy comparing the improvements in DR and resolution of the D800 to the development of camera autofocus systems and digital image sensors. In other words, you compared modest, incremental improvements to transformative changes in technology. That is a completely fallacious analogy.
> ...



Well, then it's an incredibly convenient coincidence that you chose two examples which equate those improvements with paradigm shifts, implying they have a profound effect on photography. 

Whether or not the amount of improvement is relevant, there's a huge difference between an 'improvement' and a transformative change. If you want to walk around and talk on the phone, a 12' cord is an improvement over a 6' cord - but it's an incremental improvement (hint: 2 stops of DR). To suggest that the difference between a corded and a cordless phone (hint: AF) or cellular phone (hint: digital sensors) is a good analogy for doubling the length of the cord is nonsensical. 

In a few years, we'll have 16-bit ADCs in consumer cameras, then 18-bit, etc., and no one will care about when sensors went from 11 to 13 stops of DR. But the development of AF and digital sensors will remain key watershed moments in the field of photography. Using one as an analogy for the other is simply ridiculous.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Canon & the EOS-1D X Dominate The World Press Photo List*



MichaelHodges said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > If they update it with more DR, I couldn't care less. I have no use for it and it would make NO impact or difference in my shots.
> ...



Let's say with 69.000 shots I have shot with the 1dx I have learned about spot metering, reading the scene in a split second and just simply adjust and how to take a shot, combine that with an understanding of ETTR, AND the available DR of the 1dx and this is a complete non-issue. If you can't understand how to expose and you're too slow to overexposed a suddenly backlit shot, then by all means, buy your self a Sony and be happy like me.


----------

